# General Info required



## doldridge (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi 

I have been offered a Job in Portugal and I am looking for some general info on cost of living etc .some of the area's are 

i). Groceries ..average cost of a weeks groceries for 2 people
ii). Petrol Euro's . Litre
iii). Apartements ..av price of a 1 bedroom in / around Lisbon


All infog reatly received 


Rgds

Dave O


----------



## chrixxi (Jun 24, 2009)

doldridge said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been offered a Job in Portugal and I am looking for some general info on cost of living etc .some of the area's are
> 
> ...



1. standart products: 200€ / week
2. 1,35 € / Petrol 1,04 € / Diesel
3. from 400€ / month

regards


----------



## mdexpat (Apr 27, 2009)

You can rent a full 1 bed flat for the same price of just a room in London.


----------

